

What's wrong with Angular.js - bceagle
https://medium.com/@steida/whats-wrong-with-angular-js-97b0a787f903

======
rhofmeyr
I'm by no means an Angular fan (similar to the author I use Closure Tools and
React where I can), and while I agree with some of Daniel's points, there are
some untruths in that document:

"8\. Google does not use Angular in production for their flag apps like Gmail
or Gplus."

Angular is newer than Closure, so this is to be expected. Google does however
use Angular for certain newer web properties, e.g. the Google Developer
Console (App Engine, Compute Engine etc.).

"9\. Vendor lock. And because Google does not use Angular in production, they
can kill Angular anytime. You know that Google is still kind of agile company,
not having a problem to kill any project despite it’s used by milions people."

As mentioned in point 8 above, Google does use Angular, both in production and
internally. Furthermore Angular is open source and has a thriving community -
Google can’t "kill" it in the way it could end-of-life Google Reader. Rather,
there is also a precedent for the opposite - GWT. Google turned ownership of
GWT over to a steering committee and is still heavily invested and a a major
contributor.

------
jscheel
Everything is wrong with AngularJS. It's a horrible framework that should be
banished to the hell from which it came. It makes absolutely everything more
complicated and obscure that necessary. I can't stand it.

------
ewzimm
While I won't say Angular has no issues or that these are all invalid
arguments, I think this should start rather than end with the explanation that
the author develops a rival framework.

------
kuni-toko-tachi
Angular is a bad framework, like GWT and JSF before it. Angular is the
equivalent of SOAP, needlessly complicated and difficult to reason about. You
can tell that Angular started out as a nifty two way binding novelty that grew
into a framework and overstayed it's welcome. Most webapps do not need two way
binding, and the page based metaphor, like REST, just works.

